# How much cinnamon in creamed honey?



## LeonardS

Is 1/8 cup of ground cinnamon per 10 lbs. of honey, the correct ratio?


----------



## Vance G

You could start at that, but I use quite a bit more. Make a recipe you like and get a second opionion, make sure you accurately measure the original amount of honey and the incremental amounts of cinnamon and write it down for the next batch. People love it.


----------



## jklapperich

I usually go with 1 tsp / pound, which is a little under 1/4 cup for 10 lbs.


----------



## LeonardS

Thanks Vance and jk! I am making 24 lbs. of plain and 24 lbs. of cinnamon flavored. I mixed in just over 1/4 cup of Tones ground cinnamon, and I think it has a good cinnamon flavor. I am going to have my wife taste it tonight to see what she thinks. I will stir it one more time tomorrow and put it in containers on Friday. If she thinks it needs more cinnamon, I will add it tomorrow before I stir it.


----------



## gww

Are most creamed honeys flavored?
gww


----------



## LeonardS

Most creamed, spun, whipped honey that I see in stores is plain. When it's a local beekeeper selling at a swap meet or open market, they always seem to offer flavored. I like my honey with peanut butter, but I'm not sure that would work in the mixture! My wife likes cinnamon with her honey, so I decided to try some. Hopefully a few customers will want to try it.


----------



## gww

LeonardS
Thank you for the responce. I had watched a couple of you tube vidios of making creamed honey and it was mentioned in one that "you add the flavoring now". Your thread gave me a perfect oppertunity to clarify what was going on.
gww


----------



## LeonardS

I have some air bubbles on the top of the creamed honey after sitting overnight. Do you just leave them alone, or do you try to push them to one side of the bottling pail and remove them? First timer at this project, so just wondering how to proceed. Other than a few bubbles, things look real good!


----------



## jklapperich

I just leave them. Never had any complaints.


----------



## Eric Walls

I'd like to make some fruit flavored creamed honey. I have tons of marionberries in the freezer from last year. Any ideas how I would flavor the honey?
Should I use the actual berries and blend them together or try and find some flavoring to just add to the honey?


----------



## jklapperich

The only marionberry I have heard of was the crack smoking mayor of DC! Not the best flavor in honey. 

Seriously though. 

It shouldn't be too hard. First infuse your honey with your berries. Remove the seeds by squishing them through a sieve. To infuse, you need to heat the honey to about 180, add around 1/2 cup berries and 1/8 tsp citric acid per pint of honey, and keep it all hot for about 30 minutes. Heating it will also take care of the need to heat the honey for creaming it - time saver! Let it cool to under 100 degrees and add your seed at the same 1:10 ratio. It might work.


----------



## John Davis

Be careful if flavoring with a juice which will dilute the honey. You may get the moisture level up enough that fermentation can start. Not so much of an issue using essential oils or flavorings. You may need to keep the juice flavored honey in the fridge like opened jelly.


----------



## Eric Walls

Thanks for the info!

I have to tell you all a funny story.....I'm from Oregon where the marionberry was invented. It's a hybrid blackberry that's much bigger and better flavor than a regular blackberry. It's very popular in jams and pie and supposedly only grows in Oregon. I have several plants in my garden.
My family operated a fruit company where marionberry jam and syrup was our flagship product. When that mayor of DC was going through that our sales increased 4-5 times!!!
It's funny because everyone in Oregon knows what a marionberry is but had no idea it was also the name of a DC mayor.

I have some creamed honey in my cupboard and some berries in the freezer. Perhaps I'll experiment with just 1 container of it before I do a batch this summer. It sounds like the addition of fruit will cause an issue with the honey.


----------



## LeonardS

I put all the creamed honey in the 1 lb. tubs yesterday afternoon. The regular creamed honey was a thing of beauty! Nice butterscotch color and looked very smooth and creamy......it is definitely my favorite. The cinnamon flavored is not for me, and does not have the same creamy look as the regular, but hopefully customers will like it. I ended up with 47, 1 lb. containers and will price it at $7.00.


----------



## jklapperich

The citric acid might help. You can also just add the berries to the honey and let them seep for a couple weeks. See if the flavor infuses into it.


----------



## Dave S

We make 50 lb batches using just under 1 cup of cinnamon. There is no comparison to the Vietnamese cinnamon we use (Penzeys). I's hard to get it to mix well, I take about 10 lb of warm (125) honey and use a hand held blender to get it to mix well. I then mix it in the pail with a drill mounted paint mixer for about 10 minutes. Put it in the basement, over then next 3 days I'll mix at least 3 times a day with the drill, then package and put it in a wine cooler set at 57. I comes out just as creamy as our plain. My wife gets these tiny silver spoons at the dollar store to give out samples. Out of 100 samples she will sell 99 12 oz. tubs at $7.00. Most of these sales come from people that have never even tried creamed honey. It out sells our plain 4 to 1.


----------



## yotebuster1200

Dave S said:


> We make 50 lb batches using just under 1 cup of cinnamon. There is no comparison to the Vietnamese cinnamon we use (Penzeys). I's hard to get it to mix well, I take about 10 lb of warm (125) honey and use a hand held blender to get it to mix well. I then mix it in the pail with a drill mounted paint mixer for about 10 minutes. Put it in the basement, over then next 3 days I'll mix at least 3 times a day with the drill, then package and put it in a wine cooler set at 57. I comes out just as creamy as our plain. My wife gets these tiny silver spoons at the dollar store to give out samples. Out of 100 samples she will sell 99 12 oz. tubs at $7.00. Most of these sales come from people that have never even tried creamed honey. It out sells our plain 4 to 1.


The cinnamon creamed outsells the regular creamed 4/1 or the creamed outsells the regular honey 4/1? I have been thinking about making a batch of creamed honey.


----------



## Dave S

yotebuster1200 said:


> The cinnamon creamed outsells the regular creamed 4/1 or the creamed outsells the regular honey 4/1? I have been thinking about making a batch of creamed honey.


The cinnamon out sells the plain creamed honey 4 to 1. Around here most people have never even heard of it until about 9 months ago when we started making it. She now has it in 4 retail stores (they already have a honey supplier) and just wanted the creamed,because her customers are asking for it. She sells at a farmers Mkt. Sat. mornings and has a lot of customers that only come for the creamed honey, while they are there she will sell them some of her soap, candles and some of my woodworking. If you can get someone to taste it, it will sell. It accounts for about 30% of her honey sales. It's also our best profit item at $7.00 for 12oz. container, she averages $7.00 a lb. for the strained honey
Dave


----------



## yotebuster1200

Nice. I guess I will give it a test drive. Thanks for the info


----------



## Dave S

Something I forgot to add, we use SueBee creamed honey as a starter to start every 4th or 5th batch. I was being frugal with it until it dawned on me that we were selling our stuff for more than we were paying for the starter. We now use at least 15% of the commercial starter to get a real smooth product and come out ahead. We noticed that after about 5 batches it would start getting grainy so we start over with their stuff. I found the key is to mix well at least three times a day.
Dave


----------



## LeonardS

"There is no comparison to the Vietnamese cinnamon we use (Penzeys)."

I don't agree with this statement, Dave. If you talk to people "in the know" about cinnamon, they will tell you the best cinnamon comes from India. Give the Tones cinnamon a try and you may never go back to the Penzeys Vietnamese cinnamon.


----------



## yotebuster1200

LeonardS said:


> "There is no comparison to the Vietnamese cinnamon we use (Penzeys)."
> 
> I don't agree with this statement, Dave. If you talk to people "in the know" about cinnamon, they will tell you the best cinnamon comes from India. Give the Tones cinnamon a try and you may never go back to the Penzeys Vietnamese cinnamon.


How much of the Tones do you use?


----------



## LeonardS

I tried 1/8 cup per 10 lbs. of honey, but that wasn't enough. I went to 1/4 cup per 10 lbs. and my customers love it!


----------



## yotebuster1200

Thanks, I will give it a try!

I need to get some honey uncrystalized so I can give it a shot.


----------



## Dave S

Thank you LeonardS, I'll give it a try on my next batch.
Dave


----------



## sc-bee

Stir three times a day... well that won't work we both have day jobs or shift jobs...and I have a 5 gallon pail of two year old crystalized I was going to try some..


----------



## sc-bee

And I have been told to use Ceylon Cinnamon...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinnamon

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinnamomum_verum


----------



## LeonardS

sc-bee said:


> And I have been told to use Ceylon Cinnamon...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinnamon
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cinnamomum_verum


Give it a try. I know that my customers love my mixture of 1/4 cup of Tones cinnamon per 10 lbs. of liquid honey. I thought the regular creamed honey would sell better than the cinnamon flavored.......boy was I wrong!


----------

